# Shotgun, rifle, and handgun laws



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Do you Agree or Not?*​
Yes1157.89%No736.84%Do not Know15.26%


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

So heres the thing. i dont want to go on a rant but i want to see who agrees with me.

im 18
i can buy a shotgun 
i can buy shotgun shells. i cant buy rifle or pistol guns or cartrages.

my deal. at age 16 i can drive to the woods load a shotgun and proceed to shoot a deer. clean it and drive home by myself, but i cant buy the ammo. or the gun.

at 18 i can buy a permit to go to the shooting range. shoot a pistol and a rifle. but i cant buy the ammo.

i think there should be a deal with the law.

IF YOU HAVE COMPLETED A HUNTING SAFTEY COURSE AND CAN SHOW A PHOTO ID.

At age 16-18 you should be allowed to purchace 1 box of shotgun shells ONLY DURING THE SEASON ( or 2 days prior to open )
If turkey season you can buy a turkey load...nothing like a slug.
If deer season only slugs. no shots.

At age 18 you should be allowed to purchace what ever you want reguardless. your an adult. if your 18 and shoot someone or commit a crime or your 21, the punisments are no different...your still an adult.
I mean come on. i can legally go shoot them by myself.... but i cant buy them?

People say its to stop crimes.
if a 18 19 or 20 year old REALLY wanted to commit a crime they could obtain one somewhere else im sure.

So what do you all think?

*UNRELATED*

In some stores here if your under 18 you cant even buy shell holders, starters ( for a muzzle loader ) or other Misc things.

I bought a hunting lic. 6 arrows. a deer permit...and she wouldent sell me the practice tips. i can se ebroad heads at 17 ok...maybe... but feild points?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

When I was your age, and that was some time ago, there was no restriction on who could buy ammunition. Hell when in the 8th grade I use to carry a old single shot shotgun to school and stand it behind the classroom door along with some of my buddies guns. Down at McNabbs groceries store anyone could buy 12 gauge #6's for a nickel each. On the way home from school we would cut through the fields and hunt rabbits. Those days are gone forever. On the one hand I would like to say hell yes you should be able to buy ammo for your gun. On the other hand when I browse through the squirrel and rabbit forum and see how some of those young people talk about killing with their pellet guns and the things they attempt to shoot with them, I kind of wince at the thought of them possible having access to more powerful firearms and ammo. So I guess my answer to your question is I can't answer it. Todays generation in my opinion just doesn't have the respect for firearms as my generation. There just doesn't seem to be the number of mentors to guide youths today as I had. That certainly doesn't mean all young people are as I described as you yourself are proof of that but sadly you're caught up in a time when society considers stricter laws are more powerful than education and parenting.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

no we dont and that is sad... but like i said only if youy have completed a hunter corse and the gun matches the season. like if im 17 and i want to hunt turkey..sell me a box of shells...dont sell me a slug or 9mm ammo..so on and so fourth...ppl who shoot make me sick!

3 kids here in ohio killed 2 baby skunks, and chased the mom and other kid off with paint balls...a skunk..ok... but still not cool! i hope they get punished to a good extent of the law.

yea todays youth has changed. but atleast if not the under 18 shot shells...at 18 let us buy handgun ammo... like i said 18 or 21...muder is murder..a crime is a crime...a felony is a felony


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

gohon...you dident vote! there is a IDK option lol...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I think anyone with a hunters education card and a valid i.d. should be able to buy a bow, arrows, tips, ect. If you were going to comit a crime i doubt if you would use a bow. You should be able to buy ammunition given certain times of year. And purchase and handle a gun in a store if a parent gaurdian is there, LEGAL not just a friend who is 18.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea thats a good point...but if a parent or guardian was there...you woulden have to buy it... my point syaing... my dad and i work conflicting hours

i live on my own i cant just drag him to wally world to get me some handgun ammo...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What about your mom


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

dont have one


----------



## memento 813 (Aug 19, 2007)

I completely agree... if your going to shoot someone...theres ways of doing it... but i completely agree


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

dont jsut vote give me some reasons! im intrested in seeing different POVS


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I'd have no problem with 15 or 16 yr old folks buying ammo but here's the condition. They need to take a private saftey course that's similar in scope and duration to behind the wheel training for a drivers liscence. It has to be a private course so as to ensure you are getting somone who's qualified to teach the course, not just someone who was "temporarily assigned" by a branch of gov't be it city, state, or federal. A gov't sponsored class offers too much opportunity for gov't to shape opinions.

I think my "behind the wheel" drivers training was 2 weeks long, 4hrs/day. That would seem an appropriate amount of time in which 15 and 16yr old kids can be taught proper firearms saftey.


----------



## amywc2009 (Aug 23, 2007)

i agree because if teens can shoot guns then why cant they buy the ammo.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

i agree totally with bmx every word he said i agree with.


----------



## amywc2009 (Aug 23, 2007)

yea same here he is a really smart guy. i know how he is about his guns


----------



## lenogurl (Aug 29, 2007)

I agree I mean if u can buy some of the stuff then why not be able to buy it all... If you can have a license then at least be able to use it, i think that as long as their is some kind of regulation or safety class that you could take there is no problem being a 16, 17 or 18 year old with all the supplies u need to hunt or do whatever ur heart desires... This is a good debate but i agree on just about everything that bmxfirs states in his poll... It is soo true...


----------

